# Gpib



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Anyone GPIB savvy?

I got a couple pieces of equipment and a GPIB dongle and haven't had any luck with communication.


----------



## GerhardRP (Nov 17, 2009)

frodus said:


> Anyone GPIB savvy?
> 
> I got a couple pieces of equipment and a GPIB dongle and haven't had any luck with communication.


What is your hardware?
I've done a bit with a Prologix GPIB-ethernet adapter in visual basic.
Gerhard


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm using some Transistor Devices loads, DCL488-100-200-1500
http://www.tdipower.com/electronic-loads/manuals/manuals/DCL/DCL4881500W.pdf


----------



## GerhardRP (Nov 17, 2009)

frodus said:


> I'm using some Transistor Devices loads, DCL488-100-200-1500
> http://www.tdipower.com/electronic-loads/manuals/manuals/DCL/DCL4881500W.pdf


You mentioned a "dongle". What is your communication setup?
Gerhard


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

I've got a Prologix GPIB USB converter, plugged directly into the device.


----------



## GerhardRP (Nov 17, 2009)

frodus said:


> I've got a Prologix GPIB USB converter, plugged directly into the device.


I haven't used that one. But anyway could you describe what you have tried? What troubles did you have?
Gerhard


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

I used the configuration tool. Settings attached:


----------



## GerhardRP (Nov 17, 2009)

frodus said:


> I used the configuration tool. Settings attached:


did you type anything in the text box and then send? try ++auto or ++addr


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Yes I've tried commands on the terminal window.

I can see ++ commands, the GPIB dongle responds. Anything past that though, and NADA. The manual for my Load has commands like CI? (commanded current query) and I don't get anything. I've checked addressing and termination settings (set to LF/CR).


----------



## GerhardRP (Nov 17, 2009)

frodus said:


> Yes I've tried commands on the terminal window.
> 
> I can see ++ commands, the GPIB dongle responds. Anything past that though, and NADA. The manual for my Load has commands like CI? (commanded current query) and I don't get anything. I've checked addressing and termination settings (set to LF/CR).


when you type ++addr, what response do you get?
G.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

10

same as what the device I'm trying to talk to is addressed as.


----------



## GerhardRP (Nov 17, 2009)

frodus said:


> 10
> 
> same as what the device I'm trying to talk to is addressed as.


Scratching my head.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Yeah, me too! lol

It might be the adapter. I'll look into getting an NI one, possibly ethernet.

They're more supported and seem to be more widely used.


----------

